# KaBar Hunting Knife



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I recently impluse bought a vintage KaBar hunting knife off Ebay. Does anyone have one of these? What do you think of them? Quality? I dont intend to replace my Buck with it, but I felt like I really wanted it. Gave about $20 shipped for it.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hell, I crank my damn truck up and I'm out 20...I'd say you got a good deal. I love my Ka-Bar.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

What a steal, you got a good deal! Steel of earlier years was of better composition then those of late. jmho. any knife from china will run $20, and they are garbage.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

I'll give you 25 plus shipping.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

stevekozak said:


> I recently impluse bought a vintage KaBar hunting knife off Ebay. Does anyone have one of these? What do you think of them? Quality? I dont intend to replace my Buck with it, but I felt like I really wanted it. Gave about $20 shipped for it.
> View attachment 18970


stevekozak, I don't recall that any of the Hunter style knives in that series where made in the USA. If you feel that it's worth the 20 bucks you spent, then it's worth the 20 bucks you spent.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Looks like you done good. Does it have a model number on it?


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Boss Dog said:


> Looks like you done good. Does it have a model number on it?


I couldnt find one on it. Just the K Bar stamp at the base of the blade.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

That was a really good deal and you ain't likely to have it happen twice.


----------



## tombaxter (Sep 6, 2016)

You can't go wrong with any K-Bar, there is a reason the military uses them. I keep mine in the work bag and use it as a utility knife for everything. I just wish they weren't so expensive, I'd buy six and use them for steak knives.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Great find and great deal.


----------

